# Early Scan results - scared now



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi,

I had twins in November as a result of our 5th icsi treatment, however,  my dh and I were ever so shocked but happy to find out that I've fallen pregnant naturally.

As it wasn't planned we had no real idea on dates, so booked in for a private scan on Monday.  

She said everything looked fine and I was just about 6 weeks  We could see a heartbeat with a normal scan, but she said she wanted to do an internal one just to have a closer look.  The heartbeat was clear and she didn't seem at all concerned.

It's only since I came back and started looking at the details in depth (as you do).  The letter she gave us says the following:
gest sac present
yolk sac present
embryo present
fetal heart action present

gest sac 14.33 mm
gsd volume 1.5ml
crl  1.4 mm

it's the crl measurement I'm concerned about and someone said to me this must be wrong as a heartbeat wouldn't be detectable as such a small size...

Although we don't know date of last period - I do know the last time dh and I did the deed that would have counted was 21st June (not sure if this will help with what your response will be)

I am concerned but don't want to panic unnecessarily.  Do you think I should be concerned?  should I book another scan and if so, should I prepare myself for bad news?

Thanks so much,

Bettyspaghetti xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Everything sounds fine, it's hard to measure accurately, especially on an early scan, so I would just ignore the crl at the moment.  The main thing is that a heartbeat has been seen.  If you see a heartbeat at 6 weeks, your chances of miscarriage are 4%.  I'd start looking for triple pushchairs soon   !!!

emilycaitlin xx


----------

